# Is this african carrying???



## suebe333 (Feb 14, 2009)

It was solid orange and has developed the red gills and spots


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

To my knowledge, most africans are mouth brooders. The female will carry the eggs in her throat for about a month. You will notice a small bulge in her throat when she's holding. About the time when she's ready to spit, you will actually see little eyes when she opens her mouth to breathe.


----------



## suebe333 (Feb 14, 2009)

ok cool, Ill have to watch more closely thx


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You should be able to see into it's mouth and see eggs.


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

very often you will only see the bulge in the mouth looks like a fish with the mumps. They are attempting to stay closed jawed because other fish know they are carrying and will ram them in an attempt to make them spit out the eggs or fry depending on what stage,


----------

